
The Intercept is broadening access to Snowden archive - auza
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/16/the-intercept-is-broadening-access-to-the-snowden-archive-heres-why/
======
cromwellian
Call me cynical, but I feel like Greenwald is heading into the territory of
just milking what he has now. All of the big revelations have been dropped
already, but whenever the Intercept/Greenwald need more clicks or media
attention, they just trickle out some more documents.

I detest having to defend the NSA here. I mean, the internal newsletters and
other stuff may be an interesting curiosity, but unless they are documenting
government crimes or violations or rights, I'm not even sure its right to
release them. The NSA does actually an authorized function besides spying on
Americans, and that function does require some degree of operational security.

The fact that the NSA provided assistance to interrogations at GITMO is not
surprising at all and would be expected. After all, if the CIA is
interrogating suspects, the NSA obviously wants to know about phone numbers,
methods of communication they're using, passwords, so they can target their
SIGINT, so they're going to be providing the CIA/FBI with a list of questions
they would want answers to.

On the scale of damaging information, most of the damage has already been
done, and I don't think these newsletters really hurt NSA operations. But one
wonders, what else does Greenwald have that could be really damaging, and when
they run out of other things to release, will they risk releasing stuff that
has nothing to do with the abuses that lead Snowden to take action.

~~~
dmix
It's also getting so old that most of this stuff is really out of date anyway.
I doubt most of it could do any harm to their OPSEC, unless they held back
some noteworthy stuff. My guess is it's mostly just political fuel rather than
technical insight, such as the CIA interrogations.

Most of these will just be for historical perspective soon. It's not like
there is going to be any punishment for the participants of the potential
wrong-doing. So it's always just served as a journalistic window into the
operations and not serving some higher legal matter.

------
2close4comfort
Well I guess it is something. But newsletters from 2003...meh. Although the
Kryptos Society seems like fun.

